# Attaching tool box to trailer



## fishingtiger

I have been thinking about getting a truck bed tool box and putting it on the tongue of my 12 foot trailer. I have never owned a truck toolbox but are there attachments on the bottom of these boxes that I could somehow fit to the tongue of  a trailer? If not, would I have to custom weld it?

I have seen the specialty trailer tongue toolboxes at Tractor Supply but dont want to pay $300. I can find a used truck tool box in good shape on craigs list for $100. 

Any recommendations?

Thanks!


----------



## Boondocks

Self tapping sheetmetal screws


----------



## Harlee

I would center the tool box on the tongue, mark where the angle iron is and drill holes, two each side, one towards the front(hitch side) and one near the rear(trailer side).  Then bolt it down with fender washers and lock washers.

I am assuming that the tongue is angle iron.


----------



## Slingblade

Harlee said:


> I would center the tool box on the tongue, mark where the angle iron is and drill holes, two each side, one towards the front(hitch side) and one near the rear(trailer side).  Then bolt it down with fender washers and lock washers.
> 
> I am assuming that the tongue is angle iron.



This!


----------



## Misfire270

be careful backing and turning if box is wide.  i crushed two of them and ended up getting a smaller plasic box at lowes that locks and bolted it to tongue


----------



## cball917

i have mounted several to trailers. i can tell you this, if the box is wider than the tongue be really careful when turning or backing up. i have smashed 2 from this. but we drill holes through the box and frame rails on the tongue and bolt it together with big fender washers.


----------



## willec

One other option to drilling into the frame of the trailer is using U-bolts and drill holes in just the box.  I've monted several over the years and I dont like drilling into the frames of my trailers.  If you use the U-bolts the plate that runs inside the box clamps down on a larger area than the fender washers that just a little less likley to pull thru the thin metal or plastic of the box over time.  If you ever trade the trailer and want to keep the box you have not drilled holes in your frame.  In addition to how wide the box is try not to buy a box that your tailgate hits when you open it up.  Two things you can scuff the paint from the diamond plate and you can't open the tool box up and set out your items on the open tailgate.


----------



## fishingtiger

Great ideas! I will try to find a smaller box to make it easier backing and putting the tailgate down. I like the idea of u bolts.


----------



## jimbo4116

fishingtiger said:


> Great ideas! I will try to find a smaller box to make it easier backing and putting the tailgate down. I like the idea of u bolts.



Don't use U-bolts.  Drill your holes, use carriage bolts ran down through the box and a pre-drilled bar under the frame tubing.

Makes for a smoother surface on the floor of the box.


----------



## earl

jimbo4116 said:


> Don't use U-bolts.  Drill your holes, use carriage bolts ran down through the box and a pre-drilled bar under the frame tubing.
> 
> Makes for a smoother surface on the floor of the box.





Won't that it make it easier to steal ?


----------



## jimbo4116

earl said:


> Won't that it make it easier to steal ?



I can cut through a couple U-bolts as quicker with a cordless sawsall than take off the nuts. Use jam nut which you would do anyway,

That said I have never seen a 12 foot trailer with any type framing exposed other than a single piece of tubing.  If that is the case he is going to a frame and be sure it is jacknife proof when he is backing up.


----------



## Eddy M.

Harlee said:


> I would center the tool box on the tongue, mark where the angle iron is and drill holes, two each side, one towards the front(hitch side) and one near the rear(trailer side).  Then bolt it down with fender washers and lock washers.
> 
> I am assuming that the tongue is angle iron.



 just what I did with an aluminum tool box I got on here --cold galvanized the tapped holes and then took it off and made mounting holes inside the trailer for the box so I can use it mounted on the tongue or in the trailer bed


----------

